# cu mult amor si sarutare



## RomanticBoy

Please help me with this bit of Romanian. What does 'cu mult amor si sarutare' mean at the end of a letter? I am guessing that 'cu mult amor' means 'with much love' but I don't know what the rest means. I am guessing that it might be close to te sarut, but I don't really know.

Thanks!


----------



## Trisia

Hi.

It doesn't sound too natural in Romanian, but yes, it means "with lots of love and a kiss."


----------



## RomanticBoy

Thank you very much. It is very kind of you to reply.

I think that it was a little joke, translating from the English, where it does sound more natural. I guess that something like 'te sarut' is more natural in Romanian.


----------



## Trisia

You're welcome.

Yes, "te sărut" would be more natural and common.


----------

